# Conversion with a difference



## PappaSmurf (Feb 18, 2014)

Bit of a different conversion for you.
I've done the TV cabinet for my Bredli but needed something a bit smaller for the Stimmy.
Sooooooooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I turned this





Into THIS


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

That's awesome papasmurf your builds rock 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 18, 2014)

Awe shucks, you're making me blush. 
I'm just warming up [MENTION=39504]tahnia666[/MENTION] .
Wait 'til i finish the one i'm doing for my Jungle.


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 18, 2014)

Great Job!!! Geee I better get onto one now!! lol


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't wait!!

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeeez papa ya ruined anuva good bit of furniture .... U be moving out soon


----------



## jakeyizle (Feb 18, 2014)

thats awesome!!!


----------



## Lawra (Feb 19, 2014)

I love it! Fantastic work


----------



## Virides (Feb 20, 2014)

Hard to see - which is the point of the clear finger grips, but see you have our Antaresia Finger Grips on there 

Nice to see them on enclosures in use!

Antaresia (Large) $6.50ea (Large) $6.00ea (Small)


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 20, 2014)

Virides said:


> Hard to see - which is the point of the clear finger grips, but see you have our Antaresia Finger Grips on there
> 
> Nice to see them on enclosures in use!
> 
> Antaresia (Large) $6.50ea (Large) $6.00ea (Small)



Yep, that's 3 sets now. The Morelia ones that i got direct from you for my 1st build & the other 2 we got from The Reptile Outlet while we were in there. 
Just a note, both pairs from the shop stuck really really well, they had red backing on the tape. The ones i got direct don't stick very well at all & usually come off when used for their purpose. They had clear backing on the tape & it obviously wasn't as good.


----------



## Virides (Feb 20, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> Yep, that's 3 sets now. The Morelia ones that i got direct from you for my 1st build & the other 2 we got from The Reptile Outlet while we were in there.
> Just a note, both pairs from the shop stuck really really well, they had red backing on the tape. The ones i got direct don't stick very well at all & usually come off when used for their purpose. They had clear backing on the tape & it obviously wasn't as good.



Yea we fixed that problem.

We had a crisis with sourcing adequate adhesive that was within out budget. After several adhesives and what seemed like a massive uphill battle, we found an adhesive that fixes the problem. We have since purchased this new adhesive, applied it to our stock material and will be cutting replacements. Anyone experiencing problems with their grips will receive replacements - we pride ourselves on quality and frankly these faulty grips bother me.

Could you PM me with what you need replaced?


----------



## stimsoni09 (Feb 20, 2014)

That looks great love the background


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks. It's a Steve parish print that we laminated & trimmed to size.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks great PapaSmurf. The print really makes it.

[MENTION=23918]Virides[/MENTION] I have a whole stack of those grips with the clear backing on them that I ordered a while ago. I haven't used them yet, as life keeps getting in the way of doing some DIY. I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## Virides (Feb 21, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Looks great PapaSmurf. The print really makes it.
> 
> @Virides I have a whole stack of those grips with the clear backing on them that I ordered a while ago. I haven't used them yet, as life keeps getting in the way of doing some DIY. I'll let you know how I go.



They are not all faulty. Some work and some don't, however every time I install them either to test or to put other people's enclosures, they hold once applied and weeks thereafter. I seem to think it is down to quality of installation. And not to say that those who have tried have failed, but the adhesive is just too sensitive to allow inexperienced people affix it to their enclosures. Please have a go with what you have and we will replace any that don't stick initially, or fail later on.

Thanks for the support guys, despite our problems. I always go by this - "It's not about what mistakes you make, it's about how you fix them"


----------



## Jds-reptiles (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow really nice !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

